# Struts & Cambers



## G-SPOT (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok as of right now I'm not really looking into a big race mod/ performance mod set of strusts or cambers. Not yet at least. But I am looking for a good set. I've been looking around checking and found that Monroe has a good rep. But if you guys can tell me of another brand that's better. And has a Reflex type strut that's adjustable. That would be great. Another thing is the shop that I was about to buy the parts from told me that the rear of the Z take shocks not struts. I was telling the guy no man the Z takes struts all around. I've seen them. They look like struts to me. Tell me if I'm wrong. What goes in the the rear and what goes in the front? Has for the cambers when I got my alliment done they told me that I need new ones. Because they couldn't adjust them far enough to correct the alliment 100%. I mean the Z is fine and it's good enough where I won't have probelms. But I still want the car at 100%. I bought a set but when I went to pick them up. The guy at the shop ask if he could see my alliment sheet. And I just happen to have it. When he saw it he told me that the set of cambers that I bought won't fix my problem that I needed some more. So I listen and didn't buy the part. Help me out guys. What's going on?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Struts up front 
shocks out back 
the guy was right

Do you mean struts/shocks and springs? You won't need a camber kit.

Go with the Koni yellows. Also You left out springs are you going to upgrade them too?


----------



## G-SPOT (Apr 9, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Struts up front
> shocks out back
> the guy was right
> 
> ...



Yes struts/ shocks and springs. So when I order them, I ask for Coil/over Shocks? 

I'm thinking about it? What a good brand? The Z has about 90,000. What do you think?


----------



## G-SPOT (Apr 9, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Struts up front
> shocks out back
> the guy was right
> 
> ...



What about KYB? But I'll go with your advice and go for koni's.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I have really liked the AGXs from KYB in every car I have been in that has used them.


----------



## G-SPOT (Apr 9, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I have really liked the AGXs from KYB in every car I have been in that has used them.



So what would you recommed between the two. KYB or Koni?


----------

